# iXS NRW CUP 2008



## BIKEPROS (9. April 2008)

Nur noch eine Woche Anmeldung mit Startgeldrabatt

Für den Gesamtcup ist eine Voranmeldung mit Startgeldrabatt in Höhe des Startgeldes für eine Veranstaltung möglich. Meldeschluss für den Gesamtcup mit Startgeldrabatt ist der 18.04.2008. Das Startgeld für den Gesamtcup beträgt bei Voranmeldung bis zum 18.04.2008: 

21,00  -   3,00 = 18,00  für die Jahrgänge 1992-1999 
56,00  -   8,00 = 48,00  für Jahrgänge 1990-1991 
84,00  - 12,00 = 72,00  für Jahrgänge 1989 und älter 

www.iXS-NRW-CUP.de


----------



## Racer09 (15. Mai 2008)

Da der erste Lauf des IXS NRW Cups bei uns in Solingen langsam naht, zur Info aller nicht wissenden, wir habe die Fun + Lizenzrunde leicht modifiziert. Ist jetzt ein ca 60cm Droip drin (für Angsthasen gibts auch nen Chickenway).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BIKEPROS (17. Mai 2008)

1. Lauf iXS NRW CUP / SOLINGEN 18.Mai.2008

Zeitplan 

08.30 Fun Junioren 
08:32 Fun Jugend männl. 
08:34 Fun Frauen 
08:34 Fun Juniorinnen
08:34 Fun Jugend weibl. 

09.15 Lizenz Jugend männl. 
09:17 Lizenz Juniorinnen 
09:17 Lizenz Jugend weibl. 
09:20 Lizenz Schüler                 
09:20 Lizenz Schülerinnen 

10:30 Fun Herren 
10:32 Fun Senioren I 
10:34 Fun Senioren II 

11:30 Lizenz Junioren 
11:32 Lizenz Senioren 
11:34 Lizenz Frauen 

13:15 Elite Herren A-Klasse 
13:20 Elite Herren B-Klasse/U23 

15:15 KIDS-Rennen 
15:20 Bambini-Rennen 

15:30 Fun Schüler I U11 
15:30 Fun Schülerinnen I U11 

15:45 Fun Schüler II U13 
15:45 Fun Schülerinnen II U13 
16:15 Fun Schüler III U15 
16:15 Fun Schülerinnen III U15 

Anfahrt:
http://www.ixs-nrw-cup.de/solingen_anfahrt_ixs-nrw-cup.htm


----------



## hefra (18. Mai 2008)

Drops scheinen modern zu werden ...

Dann bis gleich. Wie immer im Schlamm.


----------



## redrace (18. Mai 2008)

HUHU
Bilder der Lizens- Junioren, Senioren, Damen und Elite gibts hier


----------



## SBIKERC (19. Mai 2008)

war dabei gewesen und war echt überrascht das die Strecke kaum matschig war 

den Drop habe ich mich nicht getraut, weil der vor mir sich voll gemault hat

haben noch andere Bilder?
und wann kommen die Ergebnislisten?


----------



## Cracker1982 (19. Mai 2008)

naja, dieses stück hinter dem drop war *******. aber so schlimm fand ich den drop nicht, man musste den nur mit genug speed anfahren.
Gibts auch noch Bilder von den Fun-Fahrern und Ergebnisse?


----------



## SBIKERC (19. Mai 2008)

ja die Laufpassage 
stimmt Bilder von den Funklassen fehlen


----------



## Fortification (19. Mai 2008)

Hi,
weiß jemand wann die Zeiten eingestellt werden?
Im Augenblick finde ich im Netz noch nichts :-(


----------



## hefra (19. Mai 2008)

Wo war denn eine Laufpassage? Ich bin alles gefahren , aber den Drop hab ich mir gekniffen.
Ich habe auch mit Schlamm gerechnet und extra grobstollige Reifen auf die Ersatzlaufräder gezogen und die Wettkampfräder aus dem Rad geworfen. Vor dem Rennen hab ich mir aber hinten wieder das schnelle Laufrad mit Speedking eingebaut. War ja kaum was, aber nach meinen schlechten Erfahrungen in Oelde hab ich am VR doch lieber etwas mehr Profil gefahren.

Die Fotos sind teilweise echt gut geworden, aber irgendwie hat der Fotograf es geschaft immer meinen Vordermann und meinen Hintermann zu knipsen und mich immer verpasst.


----------



## Cracker1982 (19. Mai 2008)

Direkt hinter dem Drop kommt eine 90° Kurve und dann ist es da total schlammig.die ersten meter kommst du da hoch, aber dann nicht mehr. man kann an der seite vorbei fahren, aber das ist auch schwierig. der eine uphill vor dem umspannwerk war auch blöd, aber zum glück nicht matschig. ich musste da nur zweimal hochrennen weil meine schaltung versagt hatte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas Sommer (20. Mai 2008)

Hallo, unter
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/
hab ich auch ein paar Bilder, und wenn ich zum Bearbeiten gekommen bin,
werden auch noch mehr.   ...leider auch nur Lizens.


----------



## SBIKERC (20. Mai 2008)

schöne Bilder (stell mal ein paar rein) 














ich habe zu Hause ein paar Bilder von der Fun Klasse, hat mein Vater gemacht, sind aber nur mittelmässig...aber da die Nachfrage groß ist stelle ich sie heute Mittag rein


----------



## Tomek (20. Mai 2008)

hallo leute!
ein kumpel von mir hat auch fotos in solingen von elite-rennen gemacht!sind ganz gute dabei!schaut mal bitte hier:http://ephoto-solutions.de/Galerien/20080518_Solingen/


was mich interessieren würde wann nun endlich die ergebnisse online gestellt werden?weiss nähmlich immer noch nicht welchen platz ich gemacht habe!!! 
gruß thomas


----------



## SBIKERC (20. Mai 2008)

hier die versprochenen Bilder von der Fun Klasse Herren


----------



## Cracker1982 (20. Mai 2008)

ich glaube niemand ist so blöd und steht so früh auf um die fun-junioren und jugend zu knipsen??
naja, trotzdem vielen dank für die bilder.


----------



## Thomas Sommer (21. Mai 2008)

Vielleicht giebts ja Leute, deren Kinder da mitfahren....

ERGEBNISSE ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SBIKERC (21. Mai 2008)

Habe den Solinger Verein wegen den Ergebnissen angeschrieben
"_Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

ich war am vorgangenen Wochenende den IXS NRW Cup Auftakt bei Ihnen in Solingen mitgefahren. Die Veranstaltung war gut organisiert und hat mir Spaß gemacht, das Wetter hat ja auch mitgespielt ;-)

Mich würde aber interessieren wann die Ergebnisslisten online gestellt werden bzw wo ich diese finde. Auf der IXS Seite finde ich nur die Gesamtwertung vom letzten Jahr.

Über eine Antwort würde ich mich freuen.

Gruß Marvin_"


----------



## Cracker1982 (21. Mai 2008)

ich hab was zu den ergebnis gefunden:
Ergebnisse


----------



## marco87 (21. Mai 2008)

Ich würde mal sagen ein bissl schwach oder? malkmus hatte das besser drauf! finde ich.


----------



## Stronglight (21. Mai 2008)

jau, Amateurhafter geht's nimmer...keine Rundenzeiten, nix! Alles wieder mehr Schein als sein...


----------



## SBIKERC (21. Mai 2008)

naja besser als gar nichts...vllt kommt ja noch was


----------



## Stronglight (21. Mai 2008)

na da bin ich aber mal gespannt... Schade, jetzt gibt es keine Rundenstatistik mehr.


----------



## SBIKERC (22. Mai 2008)

Antwort auf meine Mail
"_Wir müssen uns für die Verspätung der Ergebnislisten entschuldigen!
Leider gab es Probleme bei der Voranmeldung und diese führten zu Problemen, die auch die Rundenzeiten betreffen.

Ergebnisse finden Sie hier:

http://www.ixs-nrw-cup.de/Solingen_2008.pdf

Wir hoffen die Veranstaltung in Solingen hat Ihnen trotzdem gefallen und wir können Sie auch bei den anderen Rennen des iXS NRW CUPs begrüssen und dann gibt es auch wieder schnelle Ergebnislisten mit Rundenzeiten!


Mit freundlichen Grüssen

Oliver Fuhrmann
_"


----------



## Stronglight (22. Mai 2008)

und die Fahrer die ausgeschieden sind o.ä., sind auch nicht mit dabei...man, Ergebnislisten wie bei jedem Wald und Wiesenrennen... 

Na da wollen wir mal hoffen, dass sich da noch was ändert, jedenfalls können sie z.Zt. Malkmus Timing nicht mal ansatzweise das Wasser reichen...Voranmeldungen hin oder her, bei anderen funktioniert das ja schließlich auch....

suuuper Vorbereitet.... aber geben wir ihnen noch die Chance....


----------



## Cracker1982 (22. Mai 2008)

Das ist die Erklärung mit den Voranmeldungen:

"_Liebe Mountainbiker,
für den 1.Lauf zum iXS-NRW Cup  hatte ein Großteil von euch über rad-net bzw. die bei rad-net angegebene email-Adresse gemeldet. Diese email-Adresse ist jedoch nicht mehr in Gebrauch, sodass leider diese Meldungen weder zu uns, noch zum Veranstalter weitergeleitet worden sind._" 

"_Da wir aber, im Gegensatz zu *manch anderen Zeitnehmern, die in dieser Situation ihre Arbeit einfach eingestellt hätten*, zum arbeitenden Teil der Bevölkerung zählen (ja ne, is klar ), geht dieses natürlich  nicht innerhalb weniger Stunden._"
Wen meinen die mit "manch anderen Zeitnehmern"? 

"_Dennoch werden die Rundenprotokolle, so schnell es geht,  erstellt._"
Will ich doch hoffen.

"_Wir hoffen, dass ihr durch diese ausführliche Darstellung, was hinter denn Kulissen gelaufen ist, die Situation besser einschätzen könnt und rechnen mit euerm Verständnis._"
Schlecht organisiert! Hoffentlich klappt's nächstes mal besser.

Hier die ganze Erklärung:
Link


----------



## Stronglight (22. Mai 2008)

wie kann das denn bitte schön passieren?? Falsche E-mail Adr. (???) und nun sollen sich auch noch die Fahrer die sich regulär über rad net angemeldet haben auch noch für die Großzügigkeit des Zeitnehmers bedanken starten zu dürfen???!!! oder wie soll ich das jetzt verstehen? Klar ist jedenfalls das der Fehler entweder beim Zeitnehmer oder Veranstalter liegt weil diese nicht die korrekte E-mail Adr. angegeben haben, oder beim BDR weil er die E-mail Adr. nicht geändert hat sofern dieser die aktuelle hatte.  
Wie dem auch sei, hat ja schließlich jeder noch 'ne Chance verdient


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SBIKERC (22. Mai 2008)

also ich habe 22 (nachgemeldet) bezahlt und hätte auch gerne dafür Rundenzeiten bekommen...der NRW Cup ist in meinen Augen und keine unwichtige Veranstaltung und sollte das besser drauf haben
naja hat ja sonst auch besser geklappt und ich denke das war eine Ausnahme


----------



## BIKEPROS (6. Juni 2008)

Am Sonntag den  08.06.2008 ist es wieder so weit. Der 2. Lauf zum iXS NRW CUP findet in Grafschaft statt. Schon jetzt haben sich fast 400 Fahrer für die Rennen in den Lizenz und Hobbyklassen angemeldet.

Für die Zuschauer wird es die Möglichkeit geben die Fahrer und Teams hautnah zu erleben. In der Expo- und Team-Area kann man den Fahrern beim Warmfahren zusehen, sich Autogramme holen oder dem Mechaniker beim Herrichten der Bikes über die Schulter schauen. Eine Area mit Mitmachaktionen wird bei Kindern  für viel Spaß sorgen. Wie bei allen iXS NRW CUP Rennen ist der Eintritt für Zuschauer kostenlos.

Weitere Infos: www.ixs-nrw-cup.de oder www.mtb-grafschaft.de/Crosscountry.html


----------



## SBIKERC (6. Juni 2008)

wäre super gerne dabei aber habe einen Lehrgang bis 16H


----------



## Becci (7. Juni 2008)

ich wäre ganz stark dafür, dass die startzeiten ein wenig verschoben weren, da z.b. die frauen schon früh morgens fahren sollen..zum einem sind da kaum zuschauer:-( , zum anderen gibts leute die knapp 2h anfahrtszeit haben...
daher bin ich nicht dabei, auch wenn es eine cupserie in nrw ist.....

gruß
becci


----------



## Stronglight (7. Juni 2008)

Wo stehen denn überhaupt die Startzeiten  Man, das ist kein Zeitnehmer, das is ne Krankheit Unübersichtlicher geht's ja wohl nimmer!! Ich würde noch ein paar Verlinkungen auf die Seite packen damit Chaos und Verwirrung noch ein ein wenig größer ist...wer soll da denn bitte schön als Neuling durchblicken?? Echt, symtomatisch für die letzte Zeitnahme ...also Pluspunkte hat der "Verein" bei mir noch keine geholt!

Ach war das noch schön Übersichtlich und einfach mit der alten Zeitnahme...


----------



## bao-daniel (7. Juni 2008)

Startzeiten stehen wie überall sonst auch auf der Homepage des Veranstalters und in der Ausschreibung


----------



## Stronglight (7. Juni 2008)

Jau, jetzt hab ich's gefunden...ich glaube das machen die extra...sowas wie das Osterei im Bild suchen...naja, ich finde die HP trotzdem völlig daneben...


----------



## Stronglight (8. Juni 2008)

Na jetzt bin ich ja mal gespannt, wie nun die Ergebnislisten aussehen  

Ich wette da stehen wieder nur die drauf, die in's Ziel gekommen sind, und Rundenprotokolle gibt's wieder nicht...Ich z.B. stand noch blöd rum nachdem alle bereits aufgerufen wurden, sprich: Ich stand nicht auf der Liste...hääää???  

Aber wir sind ja optimistisch und gehen mal vom positiven aus... hoffe wenigstens, dass die Ergebnisse wenigstes in den nächsten Tagen on sind...


----------



## hefra (9. Juni 2008)

BIKEPROS schrieb:


> ...
> Für die Zuschauer wird es die Möglichkeit geben die Fahrer und Teams hautnah zu erleben. In der Expo- und Team-Area kann man den Fahrern beim Warmfahren zusehen, sich Autogramme holen ...



Schade wollte niemand ein Autogramm von mir  War der Satz ernst gemeint?

Lief eigentlich ganz gut am Sonntag, aber könnt ihr euch das nächste mal bitte etwas weniger Zeit lassen bis die Ergebnisslisten hängen und das Preisgeld ausgegeben wird... ich glaube ich habe länger auf die Liste gewartet als ich Rennen gefahren bin und dass war schon über 2 Stunden. Die letzte Runde musste echt nicht mehr sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stronglight (9. Juni 2008)

Also ich wäre ja schon froh, wenn mal endlich die Listen *Vollständig* on sind...ich war kurz vor'm verdursten und habe anschließend fast 1L auf ex gesoffen, noch 'ne Runde hätte ich nicht überstanden glaube ich


----------



## bao-daniel (9. Juni 2008)

Ich war ja so voller Hoffnung, dass die Ergebnisse dieses mal schneller online gehen, als ich Samstag Abend bereits die Blanko- Liste im Netz gefunden habe..... Aber seit heute sind diese wieder verschwunden.... Na hoffentlich stimmen die Listen wenigstens, wenn die irgendwann mal online gestellt werden..... *seufzundanfrüherdenk*


----------



## Stronglight (9. Juni 2008)

ich ahne schlimmes...   Wer ist eigentlich auf die Idee gekommen den Zeitnehmer zu wechseln, und weshalb?


----------



## zastafari (9. Juni 2008)

...wegen des Geldes vielleicht? Capice? Penunzen, Öre, Zaster, Euro, Ocken? Sparzwang, Geldgier, Sponsorenmangel? Hmm...


----------



## Stronglight (9. Juni 2008)

Ich zahl gern nen Euro oder Ãre mehr wenn es damit mit den Ergbnislisten wieder klappt, aber ich denke 12, - Euronen sollte doch wohl genÃ¼gen! Wie machen die Damen und Herren es denn bei den StraÃenrennen, da zahlt man im Schnitt nur die HÃ¤lfte. Wer zahlt schon 12, - fÃ¼r 90min. MTB fahren und weiÃ am ende nicht einmal seine Rundenzeit. Was soll man denn zahlen 20â¬!
Kein Wunder das da alle protestieren.


----------



## Peter88 (9. Juni 2008)

Jep
Denn Glanz  früherer tage hat der Cup verloren. Woran es liegt? Das Ergebnislisten Desaster, ach keine Ahnung ist irgendwie eine kühle Veranstaltung geworden. Aber nix gegen  die Leistung  der austragenden vereine die ist sehr gut wie ich finde.

Vielleicht bin ich aber auch nur durch die BL und Berg German:A cup rennen ein wenig verwöhnt.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonnekessel (10. Juni 2008)

Vielen Dank für das Kompliment. Ich gebe es gerne weiter ... der ehemalige Zeitnehmer des NRW-Cup ist seit Beginn meiner Serie bei uns mit dabei und wir haben ihm viel zu verdanken. Insbesondere im Anfangsjahr hat er einige Veranstaltungen gerettet!
Gruß Bonne

Die Ergebnisse sind online ...Dienstag 00:19. Hat gedauert, sieht aber recht ordentlich aus.


----------



## Stronglight (10. Juni 2008)

Ja, der Berg Cup hat irgendwie mehr, bin zwar nur in Bergisch Gladbach mitgefahren, aber da war 'ne prima Atmosphäre  , aber leider fast immer auf'n Samstags (und teilweise sooo weit) 

Ja und wo sind die Ausfälle????  Ich würde gerne einmal wissen, wie die bis zum Ausfall unterwegs waren, und wie viel am Start waren...


----------



## Bonnekessel (10. Juni 2008)

Stronglight schrieb:


> Ja, der Berg Cup hat irgendwie mehr, bin zwar nur in Bergisch Gladbach mitgefahren, aber da war 'ne prima Atmosphäre  , aber leider fast immer auf'n Samstags (und teilweise sooo weit)
> 
> Ja und wo sind die Ausfälle????  Ich würde gerne einmal wissen, wie die bis zum Ausfall unterwegs waren, und wie viel am Start waren...



Achim Sch. fehlt ...stimmt


----------



## Stronglight (10. Juni 2008)

hefra schrieb:


> Schade wollte niemand ein Autogramm von mir  War der Satz ernst gemeint?
> 
> Lief eigentlich ganz gut am Sonntag, aber könnt ihr euch das nächste mal bitte etwas weniger Zeit lassen bis die Ergebnisslisten hängen und das Preisgeld ausgegeben wird... ich glaube ich habe länger auf die Liste gewartet als ich Rennen gefahren bin und dass war schon über 2 Stunden. Die letzte Runde musste echt nicht mehr sein.



Ja, scheint von denen wohl noch keiner mitbekommen zu haben, dass die Zeiten an denen Fumic und Co. noch mitgefahren sind vorbei sind - leider  

Von mir wollte auch niemand ein Autogramm...


----------



## NBG71 (10. Juni 2008)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für das Kompliment. Ich gebe es gerne weiter ... der ehemalige Zeitnehmer des NRW-Cup ist seit Beginn meiner Serie bei uns mit dabei und wir haben ihm viel zu verdanken. Insbesondere im Anfangsjahr hat er einige Veranstaltungen gerettet!
> Gruß Bonne
> 
> Die Ergebnisse sind online ...Dienstag 00:19. Hat gedauert, sieht aber recht ordentlich aus.



Recht ordentlich? Die Ergebnisse sind ok. Da kann man aber auch nicht viel falsch machen!
Das Rundenprotokoll aber ist nur eine Auflistung der Rundenzeiten! Das Rundenprotokoll sollte jedoch vor allem den Rennverlauf aufzeigen, also die Platzierung pro Runde.
Weshalb: Man sieht z.B., ob der Sieger das Rennen von Anfang an bestimmt hat, oder ob er sich von einem hinteren Startplatz nach vorne durchkämpfen mußte. Man sieht z.B. auch, wenn einer zu schnell angegangen ist und nach einer anfangs guten Platzierung nach hinten durchgereicht wurde, usw. 
Diese Informationen fehlen, das ist schade, denn 2007 waren sie noch vorhanden - im übrigen werden sie auch in deinem Cup gezeigt (falls dir das noch nicht aufgefallen sein sollte)!


----------



## Thomas Sommer (10. Juni 2008)

Bilder aus Grafschaft (Jun./Sen./Fr. + Elite):

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Wie immer, es können noch mehr werden, bin noch am bearbeiten....
Grüße!


----------



## Stronglight (11. Juni 2008)

Naja, dann sollen wir den Zeitnehmer doch mal vorschlagen, einen Spion bei Malkmus einzuschleusen 
Aber ist eben schade das es mit dem Zeitnehmer ein Schritt zurück ist, reicht ja nicht das dies schon der Fall ist was die Teilnehmeranzahl angeht... 

Wo gibt es denn noch Fotos zu beklotzen??? Verstehe ich immer nie, da sind immer so viel professionelle Knipser (sehen jedenfalls so aus) an der Strecke, aber wo sind die Pics alle?? Ich habe noch kein Foto von mir entdeckt, obwohl mir einmal ein richtig guter Schowjump gelungen ist  davon ein Foto, das wär' toll...


----------



## bombe171 (11. Juni 2008)

Ich bin bis zum Sonntag in Grafschaft lange kein MTB Rennen mehr gefahren und war schon überrascht, vor allem von den Downhill Passagen und auch vom Profil?
War das eine schwere oder eine normale Strecke?


----------



## Stronglight (11. Juni 2008)

also ich fand sie relativ normal bis auf diese Slalomgeschichte, aber die alte war dann doch etwas anspruchsvoller denke ich.


----------



## Thomas Sommer (11. Juni 2008)

bombe171 schrieb:


> ....
> War das eine schwere oder eine normale Strecke?



Ich fand das eine normale Strecke - sprich fahrtechnisch eher einfach...

Grüße!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hefra (11. Juni 2008)

konditionell war sie schon etwas schwerer als die meisten anderen, wobei man sich auf den Asphaltstücken noch gut erhohlen konnte, technisch war sie Durchschnitt. Aber besser als letzes Jahr!


----------



## CC-Freak (12. Juni 2008)

Also ich fands das Rennen allgemein langweillig wenig Starter und ich finde
der Sprecher war langweillig 

Man hat am falschen ende *GESPART*  
Ich hoffe nächstes Jahr macht Malkmus die Zeitname
Malkus ist viel besser


----------



## Stronglight (13. Juni 2008)

@hefra
letzes Jahr war sie doch genauso...2006 war sie anders, da war u.a. ja auch noch die Laufpassage im Wald

@CC-Freak
jau, der Moderator war erst so richtig in seinem Element als er unbefugte auf der Strecke entdeckte   da wurde jeder wach... 
Naja, ich könnte es aber sicher auch nicht besser, aber deshalb moderiere ich ja auch nicht sondern fahre lieber...hehe...


----------



## hefra (13. Juni 2008)

nein die Slalomabfahrt war letztes Jahr anders, so dass man laufend schneller war! Außerdem war noch die blöde Schleife auf der Wiese drin und wir sind eine andere Wiese hoch gefahren. Ansonsten waren sich die Strecken aber sehr ähnlich.


----------



## Stronglight (13. Juni 2008)

Jo stimmt, aber die in dem letzten Jahren schwierigste Passage (wie ich fand) durch den Wald hoch - incl. Laufpassage -  war schon letztes Jahr nicht mehr drin.


----------



## Bonnekessel (19. Juni 2008)

Die Strecke in Grafschaft ist nach dem Kyrillsturm noch nicht wieder die alte, aber es wird sicher besser von Jahr zu Jahr.

Zur Moderation und zur Zeitnahme schweige ich lieber und freue mich, dass ich Malkmus fast exklusiv habe 

Gruß Bonne


----------

